# Cat needs indoor home - Columbus, Ohio



## MsKitty (Jul 10, 2011)

Owners moved away and put their cat outside. I got him all vet care but cannot
keep him as I have 5 cats. Black/gray tabby and white neutered male < 2. Very
sweet and uses litter box fine. Does not like adult male cats.


----------



## MsKitty (Jul 10, 2011)

UPDATE! He got adopted so great news. New guardian loves him and has sent me updates.


----------

